# shader model 3.0



## naman ar (Dec 31, 2009)

hi i hav bought a new game x men origins and it requirs shader model 3
its not workin on ma computer 
my computers configeration are as follows:
graphic card:intel graphic media accelerator of 256 mb
video card:256 mb

i dont know bout shader model 3.0 how can i find bout that on ma computer like graphic card details or something like that


----------



## elmasmalo1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Make sure you -atleast- fits the minimum requirements for the game, another thing you can check which version of vertex/pixel shader you have by downloading Everest Ultimate Edition from Lavalays (its a trial but it worth a try) and you can check the version like i said before. If you have you shader 3.0 check your DirectX to see if you have the latest version of it, and finally check your graphics/sound cards drivers

NOTE: good games like COD4,5 GTA4, Oblivion, Star Wars, and i think even X-Men could most of the time requires a good Graphic card, ATI, Nvidia etc, etc.

By describing up here that you have Intel integrated "graphics" chipset you're vulnerable that the game may not run properly or even not to run... that happened to me when i bought COD5 97USD (why? - Limited Edition-Hard Steel Box-With COD Water Canteen) i installed it and it didn't wanted to open up, said somehting about graphic card and i had to bought a nVidia GeForce 8400 GS PCI for Desktop lol 107 it cost me... and finally i could play it... well here is my reckon on your problem and i hope i help u on something  happy gaming.

EDIT: if it says it requires Shader 3.0 is probably that it will require too a minimum graphic card specs, aka Nvidia GeForce 6600 256MB atleast that spec. for better visual related things, get a good one, also check your PSU, it may require some PSU too...


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

naman ar said:


> hi i have bought a new game x men origins and it requires shader model 3
> its not working on ma computer
> my computers configuration are as follows:
> graphic card:Intel graphic media accelerator of 256 mb
> ...


i hate to brake it to ya buddy, but your pc is not for playing games. shader model 3 is something that must be supported by the graphics card and yours doesnt(its not even a graphics card, its a graphics chip). by the way, graphic card and video card is basically the same thing.
need more info on your configuration in order to give you advice on how to proceed


----------

